

Show HN: Marketing Bits – Real-world marketing know-how for hackers and startups - orangethirty
https://github.com/orangethirty/marketing_bits

======
orangethirty
Landing page: <http://orangethirty.github.com/marketing_bits/>

This project was born due to the avalanche of emails that I receive every
week. From hackers and startups looking to learn how to market more
effectively. Rather than answering each email independently, I chose to
address the most common issues and share them with the community. Every bit of
knowledge comes from my own experience developing my own startups, and from
helping others develop their own. This is not the usual marketing babble, but
what has worked for me and my clients. It is written in a manner that most
hackers will understand. I have put a lot of effort in writing each bit as if
it was a programming related article and not marketing. This to avoid all the
usual marketing buzzwords that plague the industry.

I am also publishing a newsletter[1] around the articles that will include a
lot more materials for you to use. I want you to subscribe to the newsletter,
because you will learn a lot from it. I will not spam you, and only send you
the newsletter. You will not get any annoying emails from me, or from anybody
else. I will not share or sell your information. Do subscribe. I have a lot of
great stuff coming out soon and I want you to benefit from them. I owe a lot
to the HN community, and this is a way for me to give back in a manner that
makes you money. Think of this as my own open source project about marketing.

This is all free. No need to buy anything. I was going to publish this as a
book, but there is so much material to cover that in the end its just easier
for all to just read it on github and/or subscribe to the newsletter. Topics
include marketing, sales, copywriting and PR.

I expect your feedback. Pull requests are welcomed. Emails too.

 _Edit:_

If you have subject suggestions please include them here. I had some good ones
over at the #startups IRC channel that will be addressed in the coming days.
This also includes any particular answers you may want answered (like a
specific problem you face). Do note that this will be published publicly. I
will remove your name and/or startup name by request (but do keep in mind it
will help you get free PR).

 __ __* [1]Subscribe here:<http://eepurl.com/t2tyL>

~~~
keesj
You might want to make the newsletter subscription link better visible on your
landing page. Took me a few seconds to figure out the first paragraph was a
clickable link.

~~~
orangethirty
You are right. I forgot to remove the text decoration attribute on the
stylesheet. This is one of githubs templates that I will use and evolve over
time. Thanks for the feedback.

~~~
mstank
I still didn't get it. It looks more like a sub heading than a link.

You could use a link text color that stands out from your overall color scheme
or make it some text and a call to action button.

~~~
orangethirty
Yes, you are right. I'm changing the color tonight.

